# Beach Worms



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I recently read about these beach worms, and they are supposed to be awesome bait for whiting. Can you catch them here in Navarre?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

What is the name of the worms? There are a number of worm species in the sand. Acorn, peanut worm, sand worm, lugworm are a few common names.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

I think lugworm. Look up beach worms on youtube and you will see what i am talking about.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Just my .02, but if going after whiting, good shrimp works fine. I buy shrimp from a seafood store, and not the older bait shrimp, but the eatin' kind. Pull off the head, peel and bait up!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We have lugworms (Arenicola) here. Look for holes in the sand that connect their U shaped burrow and worm casts. Their casts look like sand that is coiled. I'm not sure how easy they would be to find this time of year but definitely dig for them during low tide. Buying the shrimp as suggested by devinsdad is a lot easier. If you decide to dig it sounds like a good trip to take the family on a nice day and let the kids dig for them.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Thaks!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Up in Virginia, they used blood and sand worms. The sand worm was way better (and fatter) than the blood worm. Also, I know that shrimp and squid works like wonder around here. In Virginia, it will take all day to just to catch a couple whitings on shrimp or squid. Most folks there caught croaker on worms. So, I would just stick with shrimp......


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay I'll mainly stick to shrimp. But when I can find them I'll try to pick up some worms.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have caught them around passes getting fleas i hear they bite so i never fished with them but i also hear they are great flounder baits in the northeast so im sure fish eat them here also


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

now, as for flounder.....bull minnows is the way to go for sure. then the other is the fish belly strip...bait it and jig it at the bottom and they will take it.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i will corect u on that i know my flounder fishing best bait is a finger mullet then a small cig then a tiger minow then a bull bull minows are just what the bait shops sell because u cant kill those things i have had them dry up and siill be kicking i just have read for years in the north east some worm is the bait of choice


----------

